# My Work Truck



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

Love my Sprinter!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Do you tow at all with that? I have heard mixed reviews when it comes to towing. Nice looking truck!


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

No towing as I'm right at the weight limit of 11,000 lbs.
Thanks it is the nicest setup I've seen,I bought it on Ebay!


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have the same bin system. Best hands down.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Are those bins really needed? I use plastic bins sorted by activity rather then grabbing individual parts.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes all my stock is sorted and easily found. Ihave had tge system for ten years


----------



## plumber75 (Aug 31, 2013)

So is that's not a hackney? But you have the shelving kit? I didn't know they sell the shelving separate. Nice set up btw


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

plumber75 said:


> So is that's not a hackney? But you have the shelving kit? I didn't know they sell the shelving separate. Nice set up btw


Thanks!, It's a US Truck Body out of Illinois. I really like working out of it...it is easy to keep clean as everything has a place it belongs. And I get 14-16 MPG!


----------

